# Fable 3 Discussion



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 13, 2009)

This is the teaser trailer for Fable 3. The game should be released late 2010. I'm not sure if anyone else put this up already but I didn't find it anywhere so here it is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VEWuStpOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2009)

Sadly, not too excited for this game since Fable II was a big let down.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 13, 2009)

Well even though Fable II was a bit of a let down, this one is said to be longer with more missions/possible wars(not certain on the wars). So I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2009)

Fable 2 lacked actual boss fights like the ones in Fable 1. If they bring those back then i see some hope for an awesome game.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 13, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Fable 2 lacked actual boss fights like the ones in Fable 1. If they bring those back then i see some hope for an awesome game.



Well there is supposed to be an evil tyrant king to fight. If it's a boss fight I'm not sure. Guess we'll have to wait for a longer trailer. There's also a rumor of Natal being used but, i really doubt it.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 14, 2009)

Not much of a Teaser since you see nothing.
They better work on the graphics, the overall content and the size of the regions in Fable 3


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish they would bloody release Fable 2 for the pc instead but I know that's never going to happen.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 14, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Not much of a Teaser since you see nothing.
> They better work on the graphics, the overall content and the size of the regions in Fable 3



That's kind of the point of a teaser trailer - you don't see much in it.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, it is a tease.  It tells us "FABLE III EXISTS" and that's about it.  We probably had a thread for this around the announcement, but it isn't in the encyclopedia thread so fuck it ;3

Fable II was everything I wanted the original Fable to be, but for whatever reason by the time Fable II came out I didn't really care.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2009)

l o l  . . . Fable.... 3.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2009)

that teaser is actually old i aredy saw it like 2 months ago.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 14, 2009)

Will it only be available on the xbox? I played Fable lost chapters(on the pc) and I loved it, Only problem I had with it is my character ageing too quickly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2009)

Fable 1 = disappoint.
Fable 2 = disappoint.
Fable 3 = ???

I am going out on a limb here and gonna say disappoint. Call me insane or what have you, but I don't have more than a passing interest in this series anymore. If they get a better combat system (I mean with more moves, combos, fluidity, etc...) and better skills, quests, story, etc... then maybe it'll be good. Right? Maybe. We can dream.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

maybe it will be better then fable 2. it was not as good as i thought it would be


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 14, 2009)

I smell lies. Just like 2. Remember we were told it'd be bigger than fable one BUT THERE ARE LOAD SCREENS EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2009)

Dragon Age Origins does everything Fable does, only it does them better.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fable 1 = disappoint.
> Fable 2 = disappoint.
> Fable 3 = ???
> 
> I am going out on a limb here and gonna say disappoint. Call me insane or what have you, but I don't have more than a passing interest in this series anymore. If they get a better combat system (I mean with more moves, combos, fluidity, etc...) and better skills, quests, story, etc... then maybe it'll be good. Right? Maybe. We can dream.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm really excited about this, mainly because I want to see how Reaver is doing  If they mention him in this game


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 14, 2009)

That man is a douche. but what the hell happened to scythe?


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 15, 2009)

Well if anybodies even interested in what MIGHT appear in the game here is an interview with peter. Although he's not allowed to say much right now, only what he wants to try and do. No promises though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcV5kX3wJbk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2009)

When you posted the movie I thought it would be a new trailer but that one is old !

I seriously can't wait though!


----------



## Corruption (Dec 15, 2009)

Over the years, I've learned to take what Peter Molyneux has to say with a grain of salt. He hyped the previously 2 Fables like crazy, not like they're bad games, I enjoyed playing both of them. Although, I personally liked Fable 1 better, Fable 2 was just disappointing to me and WAY too short.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2009)

I still remember all the hype over the first game. When it was described to me the first time around it sounded like the greatest game ever. Then I was shit on. In my mouth.

Still a decent series, but it's no Final Fantasy--shit, it's not even Final Fantasy I, dogs.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Dec 16, 2009)

Bleach said:


> When you posted the movie I thought it would be a new trailer but that one is old !
> 
> I seriously can't wait though!



Yeah I knew it was old but I didn't see it anywhere here so decided to post it any way. There probably won't be a new trailer until sometime next year. As long as most of the things Peter's saying comes true I think it will be a good game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2009)

he should be making B&W3 goddamnit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it online yet? If not...no one cares.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Mar 28, 2010)

*Interview*

Ok, I know no one's posted in a while and a lot of people may have seen this already, but I'm going to post it anyway. I have decided to turn this into a discussion thread so feel free to talk. Here is an interview with Peter M. about Fable 3. Some clips from the game are shown. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2Xthk3_qmo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 4, 2010)

;___; why is he blaming us


----------



## Bleach (May 20, 2010)

New Dev Diary!!!


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2010)

So...basically he is going to alienate the people who liked the other games, to tap into a audience he doesn't even know exists...because sales for Fable 2 weren't as good as he predicted. And in doing this he is going to estimate Fable 3 will do better than BOTH former games...

WTF is he smoking, the ashes of Howard Hughes?


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Yea im hoping for Fable 3 cuz fable 2 was kinda meh


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 26, 2010)

Fable 3 is confirmed to be coming to the PC! I never got to try Fable 2 coz it was 360 exclusive...


----------



## Yoburi (May 26, 2010)

NeoDMC said:


> So...basically he is going to alienate the people who liked the other games, to tap into a audience he doesn't even know exists...because sales for Fable 2 weren't as good as he predicted. And in doing this he is going to estimate Fable 3 will do better than BOTH former games...
> 
> WTF is he smoking, the ashes of Howard Hughes?



He is smoking the pice of crap Fable 2 really is!

For real this game CAN'T be like the other games, how can you rule as king dancing and farting but the good news is this won't be a Fable 2.1


----------



## Fatality (May 26, 2010)

Fable 2 failed. Hard.
Fable 3 looks shit imo. Never will buy it.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jun 16, 2010)

*Trailer 2*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpR2Uy2VLMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUbVXMIeRCw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Aug 19, 2010)

*Opening Sequence*

This is the new opening sequence to Fable III. Poor Chicken 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHB6P8IKi9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm positive i wont like this game as much as fable 1, but i'm still pretty excited for it. I hope it has a better ending than fable 2...I'm gonna buy it but i really hope i'm not disappointed. For the record, I still own fable 1, I love that game!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think there is a doubt in anyones mind that Fable I will probably remain the best in the series. Now its just whether or not Fable 3 will be greater than Fable 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 19, 2010)

Theresa said:


> This is the new opening sequence to Fable III. Poor Chicken
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHB6P8IKi9Y[/YOUTUBE]


one of the opening sequence,i seen.




new game play


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2010)

Can we _DO ANYTHING!_ in this one, too?


----------



## Valtieri (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm actually really looking forward to this one. Although 2 had nothing on 1, there are so very few games whose sequals surpass their first.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 19, 2010)

Fable 1 was fun but I see no reason to expect anything good from Fable 3.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can we _DO ANYTHING!_ in this one, too?



Absolutely everything!!!!!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 19, 2010)

It's like, I'm told I can do anything.  

And I can't even have more than one wife, or even an affair, without getting in trouble.  That's not everything, Moleneux.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2010)

You can't climb over low tables or rocks either.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you beat your kids ?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2010)

Gettin' hype.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Gettin' hype.



That weapon looks awesome.  Most of it seams quite hte same though.

DId they fix the terrible magic system from #2?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

Shit this thread needs more fucking posts 

But the whole magic system has changed apparently. I'm excited for this game. They are really making it seem awesome and I hope it's better than the 2nd. I didn't think the 2nd was bad but just wasn't all that it could be. But I doubt it can surpass the 1st. That was the best


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I wonder if you can still beat it in a day?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2010)

Give me the ability to kill my children, and this game will already be twice as good as Fable 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

I want the ability to fly!


----------



## Bleach (Oct 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Give me the ability to kill my children, and this game will already be twice as good as Fable 2.



That would be awesome 

But taking parent's away from their children may be the 2nd best thing. I suppose if you roll that way.

I think the first time I play it, I'ma be an evil fucker. I always am good on my first try lol


----------



## FmDante (Oct 6, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Give me the ability to kill my children, and this game will already be twice as good as Fable 2.



I believe, you, actually will be able to kill your own children, horray!

Cant wait this baby on PC, Fable series is one of my favorite games


----------



## ShadowStep (Oct 6, 2010)

FmDante said:


> I believe, you, actually will be able to kill your own children, horray!
> 
> *Cant wait this baby on PC, Fable series is one of my favorite games*



I wonder why Fable 2 wasn't released on the PC.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 6, 2010)

Most likely the reason why a lot of games aren't released on PC: Piracy.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 7, 2010)

ShadowStep said:


> I wonder why Fable 2 wasn't released on the PC.



It's always down to the exclusive stuff, it was probably not lionhead studios problem, i think microsoft just said to develop on xbox. Now i think they reconsidered.




Hangat?r said:


> Most likely the reason why a lot of games aren't released on PC: Piracy.



Xbox360 has also a huge amount of pirates, and now PS3 got jailvreaked and now has a lot of pirates also. PC isnt the one in trouble.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

PS3 got updated again, so eh. And PC piracy is still far more abundant than console piracy. It's ridiculously easy to pirate games on PC.


----------



## ShadowStep (Oct 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Most likely the reason why a lot of games aren't released on PC: Piracy.


I doubt it's piracy because they're releasing Fable 3 on the PC.

Anyhow, piracy is indeed a problem but it exists on the consoles too...where I live, console games are pirated as much as PC titles are.



Hangat?r said:


> PS3 got updated again, so eh. And PC piracy is still far more abundant than console piracy. It's ridiculously easy to pirate games on PC.


You'd have to install the update for it to work, it doesn't update automatically and isn't mandatory.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2010)

Fable 2 never came out for PC because Molyneux fucks up at everything.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 7, 2010)

Why. Is. No. One. Taking. Intress. In. This. Game?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2010)

Because it's not made by Bioware, this forum has a hardon for Bioware. And also because Molyneux hypes games and never delivers what he promises, so most people just gave up on Fable.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2010)

Or, you know, because there's barely any fucking news worthy of mention being released about the game?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 7, 2010)

FmDante said:


> Why. Is. No. One. Taking. Intress. In. This. Game?



Because people took interest in Fables 1 and 2 and got the Sims with a combat system?  The sting is even greater considering YOU CAN DO _ANYTHING!!!_ was the catchphrase for the entire franchise.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2010)

People that have played the demo or whatever have said that it is much better than Fable 2 so far. Hope it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Because it's not made by Bioware, this forum has a hardon for Bioware. And also because Molyneux hypes games and never delivers what he promises, so most people just gave up on Fable.


 I got a huge soft-off for Bioware myself. 


I'm with Boskov. You can do _anything_--except for that, that, that, this one thing, those 50 things, and all of that. Oh, and that. Plus you can't do all of this.


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 8, 2010)

^You became a king and can't do anything? But i hope Lady gray return with her fine undead ass so i can do her again


----------



## FmDante (Oct 9, 2010)

I never took serious intress in the whole "i can do anything in this game" thing. I actually took intress in "In which way can i do this thing" thing. I just hope there will be a possibilty to actually grab a person, drag him to a window and throw him out of my castle. Now i would want that.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2010)

Aww now that would just be killer


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 13, 2010)

This game looks so sick! I can't wait for it. I am gonna get the Limited Edition for all of the cool in game shit you get and for those playing cards.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll rent it or look at reviews before I get it but at least the concept for the story seems awesome


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2010)

just hope it is better then part 2


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2010)

If the final boss battle is another: "Press and Hold X and you win the fight" Shit, then I will flick off Molyneux, Bioware, the entire Fable team, my piece of shit Xbox, and my neighbor. 

Then I will proceed to play my Wii.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 14, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> If the final boss battle is another: "Press and Hold X and you win the fight" Shit, then I will flick off Molyneux, Bioware, the entire Fable team, my piece of shit Xbox, and my neighbor.
> 
> Then I will proceed to play my Wii.



This time you'll be able to interact with the boss, make him urs slave and so on, ull be able to drag him to a vulcano and drop him there. 

Ofc its going to be one click button smash and win boss. The Fable 1 final boss was awesome, i dont think second had a final boss. Everyone looked like plain creeps


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you talking about Fable 1 or Fable 1 The lost Chapters? Man I really want to replay Fable 1 now......


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish they added Achievements to the original Fable when they put it on the Xbox LIVE Marketplace. If they had Achievements, I would have had that shit long ago. Same with GTA: San Andreas.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 14, 2010)

Ahh, the good old days


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got my paycheck, and it's not good. Looks like Fable III is gonna have to wait. I get paid again 2 days after it releases, but I wanted it the day it was out. Damn.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2010)

FmDante said:


> This time you'll be able to interact with the boss, make him urs slave and so on, ull be able to drag him to a vulcano and drop him there.
> 
> Ofc its going to be one click button smash and win boss. The Fable 1 final boss was awesome, i dont think second had a final boss. Everyone looked like plain creeps



Fable 2 had a final boss, except you didn't need to do shit to beat him. 

Fable 1 The Lost Chapter's Boss was exactly what I was hoping for in Fable 2. 

Damn awesome fight, damn awesome clothes, levels, bosses, etc.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFimcPwvbC4[/YOUTUBE]

New trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc-uww89jZI&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

I am sooo glad that this game isnt shiny as Fable 2 was. Sometimes in Fable 2 i was just blinded by all the colors and every emit particle out there.


----------



## Uchiha Asura (Oct 14, 2010)

Only 15 days left! 
Fable 1 and 2 were awesome so I'm definitely buying this.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 14, 2010)

No news about the PC release date?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 14, 2010)

It's going to be in 2010 though! Don't worry hehe. I think in November yet no official date has been released yet.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 14, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but is there going to be a midnight release for Fable III?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2010)

Eh, you'd have to ask your local gamestore, that shit isn't standardized by MicroSoft. Probably not, though. Not enough consumer-buzz surrounding this title.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 14, 2010)

I work in the electronics department of Walmart and as far as I know, Walmart stores are not doing a midnight release for Fable III. You could call your local GameStop, EB Games, or whatever game stores you might have around your area.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

No problem.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait for Fable III, got it pre-ordered, CE edition of course.  I hope it doesn't disappoint like Fable II, I hated part II, the original in my opinion, is so much better then the sequel. Once I beat Fable II, I chose the gold cause I couldn't give a shit about the game after that horrible ending, gave it away to my friend and deleted all data of it from my 360. I hope III has the same magic the first game had for me.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## FmDante (Oct 19, 2010)

Wings are meh... Now the weapons will be sooo aweome, i hope we can have a lance. I'd try to make something similar to Gae Bulg.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm probably going to be saintly again. I'm a sucker for random heroism.

Anyway, completed Fable II. I didn't get it until it was free on Xbox Live. I am ready for III.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, the women got a super huge improvment since Fable 1 and 2


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Valtieri (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wait now, looks amazing.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 24, 2010)

2 more fucking days 

I can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 24, 2010)

FmDante said:


> Hmm, the women got a super huge improvment since Fable 1 and 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah. Before they were just men with boobs.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 25, 2010)

cant wait for this!! i really hope it's better than fable 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2010)

The game plays more smoothly than Fable 2, at least. Plus your character actually talks! Menu system is greatly improved, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 25, 2010)

The Game is definitely the best Fable 3 quest so far.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 25, 2010)

Omg I can't waitt arggggggggggggggg


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Oct 26, 2010)

Let the race for the crown begin!


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 26, 2010)

cant wait to pick this up later today


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh man.
I got the limited collector's edition 
And this game is ridiculous.
Nice graphics.
Your character actually talks. 
Oh man. 
And you get hammerspace. 
AND I MEAN HAMMER FUCKING SPACE. 
Not gunna spoil how. But its epic.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 26, 2010)

How's the combat system? Is it better than Fable 2?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2010)

Pretty much the same. You can have more fluidity between two combat options, but switching to a third one takes time.

Just a hint for everyone here, if you wanna be good, make sure you have at least 6.5 million before heading off to Aurora, otherwise you'll be screwing the pooch. I'm gonna be starting over.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

Fable 2 was a great game. Fable 3 will be even better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2010)

Stupid intro.  A chicken?  Seriously?


*Spoiler*: _First Decision_ 



I opted to spare the villagers and killed my female friend instead.  What happens if you do the reverse?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 26, 2010)

^^ Lol really?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2010)

Why is my dog a Border Collie?  Do I have to win a frisbee competition in some Kingdom to acquire new allies or something?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 26, 2010)

for people whove played is the game harder? i always thought the last two were to easy


----------



## Draffut (Oct 26, 2010)

Picked this up today, but it's been sitting in a corner sicne I also got Rockband 3...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 26, 2010)

Finally got to playing tonight. Intro was a bit slow (not the cinematic but intro into the game) but then it got pretty fun. Only go to play 2.5 hours but I liked it. Can't wait for more :33


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm also only about 3 hours in.  And it's a decent game so far.  But... the main thing it accomplishes is that it reminds me how excited I am about Dragon Age 2.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> *Fable 2 was a great game.* Fable 3 will be even better.



Are you on fucking crack? 



Rukia said:


> Stupid intro.  A chicken?  Seriously?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _First Decision_
> ...



I liked the Chicken Intro. :33

Badass chicken.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 27, 2010)

This is so crazy.....


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2010)

Made it to Act 2 in two sittings. Fuck these are some hard choices.(In act 2) This game makes it fucking hard to be a good guy.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 27, 2010)

"Shion" said:


> Are you on fucking crack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone hated Fable 2.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 27, 2010)

freaking love this game so far!! i dont know how in the hell i'm gonna save millions like hangatyr said. i have about 5000 but i buy occasional things so it dwindles and then i do a little work and get it back up but millions? that's crazy lol

btw 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it was damn hard to kill my girlfriend in the beginning




For my first playthrough i'm a good male, and for my second i think i'll be an evil female.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 27, 2010)

Did they fix the magic system, cause how it was set up in 2 (Where you had to assign one spell to each level) was made of suck and fail.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2010)

Magic is leveled up collectively.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone here wanna do the Mistpeak Valley Demon Door with me? It requires that you marry another hero.


----------



## FmDante (Oct 27, 2010)

Still no release date for PC guys


----------



## Bleach (Oct 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone here wanna do the Mistpeak Valley Demon Door with me? It requires that you marry another hero.



I'll do it. Add IknoIcan but I won't be on for a bit :S


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2010)

Already have you added, Sir0Slick.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I'll do it. Add IknoIcan but I won't be on for a bit :S





Hangat?r said:


> Already have you added, Sir0Slick.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

I actually like how you get your own little "Batcave" when you press start.

Makes things more productive, I think.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Already have you added, Sir0Slick.



Now I remember lol


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 27, 2010)

This game is sick!!!! I got the Limited Collector's Edition from Best Buy so I got all kinds of cool ass DLC. Played for 12 hours straight yesterday and beat the game. 

Does anyone know how to get the Ghost Brothers Achievement? I thought if I brought them the book from their mother's grave I would unlock it, but no luck.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 27, 2010)

I still havent even gotten to the library  
I was busy shaking hands and going the wrong way

Also I got the Prince killed
People > Prince

Im a Pretty Pretty Princess


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 27, 2010)

If anyone doesn't like the Red Setter breed, I would be most grateful to take the code off your hands.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Made it to Act 2 in two sittings. Fuck these are some hard choices.(In act 2) This game makes it fucking hard to be a good guy.


Did the King kill your companion or the random fools that decided to rebel despite their lack of power?



Axl Low said:


> I still havent even gotten to the library
> I was busy shaking hands and going the wrong way
> 
> Also I got the Prince killed
> ...


Shit yeah.  I was shaking a lot of hands.

But I still found time to pick up the music box.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried this game today. All it did was made me want to play Dragon Age again.  Wut.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I tried this game today. All it did was made me want to play Dragon Age again.  Wut.


That's what I said yesterday.  It's a fun game, but it's no Dragon Age.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Because they're two completely different games. =p


----------



## Draffut (Oct 28, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Magic is leveled up collectively.



Thats fine, the question is, how is it used.  If I make a caster can I easily switched between casting multiple spells at their current top level.  This was a real pain in the ass with the last game's system.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Magic is simplified. At first, you have a single glove, fire, which can go from single-target to AoE like in the previous games. You unlock a few others (Shock and Ice, I believe), and then you get spell-weaving, which basically means you put on two different gloves and combine their effects. The only ones that are really useful are combinations between Fire, Shock and Vortex, though. Blades is awesome for melee-specialists, but eh. If you want to switch spells, you have to switch gloves in your HUB.



So no one wants to be my Red Setter benefactor?


----------



## Dango (Oct 28, 2010)

i will buy this tomorrow
and not see humanity/civilization/any form of society for the following 48 hours

and emerge reborn


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That's what I said yesterday.  It's a fun game, but it's no Dragon Age.



Wasn't really comparing the two... but Fable really made me want to play Dragon Age... like it was an ad for me to go play Dragon Age instead of Fable. 

All in all.. I probably wont be playing anymore Fable.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

If you're not gonna play it, would you mind sending me the code on the back of the booklet? :3


----------



## The Boss (Oct 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If you're not gonna play it, would you mind sending me the code on the back of the booklet? :3



I didn't buy the game. I played it at a buddy's house. Sorry.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 28, 2010)

Got the CE edition on the day of release. The leather bound book look and hidden compartments was a nice design touch. Love the playing cards and the good/evil coin. I have yet to play the game though, too busy playing other games. I still have yet to beat Red Dead Redemption and I have to play the "Undead Nightmare" DLC for it, so it'll be sometime before I get to it but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2010)

Is this game longer than 6-8 hours?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Got the CE edition on the day of release. The leather bound book look and hidden compartments was a nice design touch. Love the playing cards and the good/evil coin. I have yet to play the game though, too busy playing other games. I still have yet to beat Red Dead Redemption and I have to play the "Undead Nightmare" DLC for it, so it'll be sometime before I get to it but I'm excited nonetheless.



If you prefer the Boxer over the Red Setter, might I be so bold as to ask if you'd like to donate the Red Setter code to me? :3


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Is this game longer than 6-8 hours?



I think the main story is about that long but I've heard with all the other content, it adds up to about 40 or so  . Not sure about that


----------



## handofjustice (Oct 28, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Got the CE edition on the day of release. The leather bound book look and hidden compartments was a nice design touch. Love the playing cards and the good/evil coin. I have yet to play the game though, too busy playing other games. I still have yet to beat Red Dead Redemption and I have to play the "Undead Nightmare" DLC for it, so it'll be sometime before I get to it but I'm excited nonetheless.



Why by the game if you are not going to play it straight away, kind of stupid if you ask me. Games these days depreciate like a mother fucker, you essentially just wasted $60. Its better to play that shit complete it and trade it in while it's still hot. Oh better yet for a short ass game with zero replay  value simple just rent.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 28, 2010)

handofjustice said:


> Why by the game if you are not going to play it straight away, kind of stupid if you ask me. Games these days depreciate like a mother fucker, you essentially just wasted $60. Its better to play that shit complete it and trade it in while it's still hot. Oh better yet for a short ass game with zero replay  value simple just rent.




Here's the problem, you don't know me. I don't trade games in... ever. I don't trade consoles in either and I only buy brand new games... always. I don't believe in buying used and if I buy a game it's a game I plan to keep for ever.

I own every console since the NES and on, don't assume I'm like a lot of other gamers or a gamer like you. I have an enormous library of games and I play them at my own pace.

I have games that are worth well over $150+, if I would have traded those in, I would look pretty stupid right now. Go look up Vagrant Story on Amazon and tell me how much that's selling for. I have it, no scratches on the case, manual and all in perfect condition.

*@Hangatýr*

Let me take a look at the dogs and I'll get back to you on that. If luck is on your side, you'll soon have a red setter of your own.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2010)

Much appreciated. 

Bleach; Can you please go to Bowerstone Marketplace and Brightwall? I wanna buy some weapons from your world. And dude, stand still so I can give you gold. 




Anyone else wanna look around each other's weapon stores? Each player's world has different weapons in their stores, so ye.

In mine:
Brightwall Weapons
Sword: The Merchant's Bodyguard
Hammer: Dragonbone Hammer
Pistol: The Bonesmasher
Rifle: Facemelter

Bowerstone Weapons
Sword: Slimquick
Hammer: Faerie Hammer of the Moon King
Pistol: Mirian's Mutilator
Rifle: Defender of the Faith

I'm looking for the Dragonstomper and Swinging Sword especially.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for all that gold Hangatyr lol

But I don't know if you were using a mic or not but I can't talk to people in parties cause of this stupid XBL beta thing I'm in. Sorry  But yea thanks for playing with me lol.

I finally became king and holy shit the first days decisions are hard.

Any advice and getting a shit load of money while still being good lol?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Save up shit tons of money in your personal account and put it in the Treasury 

On my first playthrough i was being goody-goody and put about 1Mil in the treasury, of course a ton of people died but hey i wanted to be good.


----------



## Draydi (Oct 29, 2010)

Is there anywhere I can find a list of all of the possible weapons in game?

I looked on the Wiki and it only gives their stats and description. Googled it too and nothing really came up.

Nevermind, found one.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 29, 2010)

I officially have nothing to do on this game at the moment except find the keys, gnomes, and flowers. I have played the living hell out of it.


----------



## KidTony (Oct 29, 2010)

1/10 scale

how would you rate


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 29, 2010)

10 being the best? 10.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 29, 2010)

When do I get a sword/gun?

I've just been following the main story waiting for a weapon to show up so I can go and start exploring.  About to go into the library for the barbarian king's allegiance quest thing.

Regardless, i've been enjoying it more than New Vegas.  Which was surprising to me.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 29, 2010)

Still waiting on PC version, sigh...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When do I get a sword/gun?
> 
> I've just been following the main story waiting for a weapon to show up so I can go and start exploring.  About to go into the library for the barbarian king's allegiance quest thing.
> 
> Regardless, i've been enjoying it more than New Vegas.  Which was surprising to me.



Dweller, not Barbarian, but eh. You get it in the Library to activate those flying things you gotta hit with magic/melee/ranged.


----------



## Draffut (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Dweller, not Barbarian, but eh.



Same difference.



> You get it in the Library to activate those flying things you gotta hit with magic/melee/ranged.



Cool, guess i'll go strait there.  I was jumping aroudn the blacksmith for like half an hour trying to figure out why I couldn't buy anything.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

Man I'm hearing all these tales about how if you don't save up the 6.5m you fuck yourself over and stuff. I'm scared to move on lol. Ima just buy up everything and set the prices to max while making good decisions. I wonder how well that will play over lol


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

You need more than 6.5m.

There's a Demon Door that gives you 1m after you become King, though.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea thats in that one sunset place. Ima go there today. Time to make some money .


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Or if you have either the Swinging Sword or Dragonstomper, I'll buy them for 1million.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

lol idk what i have. i prolly dont have but ill have to look. ill get back to you

How do I even get it hell if i know lol

EDIT: apparently no one does lul


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Aight. Might be handy to get a headset, btw. Hate talking to mutes online. xd


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

I do have a headset but like I said, I'm part of this stupid xbox beta thing and it doesn't allow me to party chat >_<. Annoying as fuck. This is the last time im ever beta testing for them lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

I HAVE FOUND THE MOHAWK!!!! D:


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2010)

My mohawk was in Aurora city


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

The code for the Red Setter is on the back of the manual, I think. The Limited Edition code has everything in one, Red Setter code is just the dog. And no, those are weapons you get inside the game at random.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The code for the Red Setter is on the back of the manual, I think. The Limited Edition code has everything in one, Red Setter code is just the dog. And no, those are weapons you get inside the game at random.



I have the limited edition, so I was confused when I didn't find any codes on the manual as you had said before. Once again sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah right. I checked again and the items you get are: Highlander clothes (basically Scottish atire), some potions you can get in-game, and Highlander tats. I've not seen anyone use these, so they might not be good looking. xd


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone here turned the orphanage into a Brothel? I need an orgy of 4 to improve my weapon, but the whores in my game won't offer their services. D:


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 30, 2010)

When you became King/Queen of Albion, did anyone else feel more than tempted to always pick Reaver's side of the argument? I mean, honestly, it's Stephen Fry giving you offers to make vast amounts of gold vs. Page "You must save everything", and in that contest, Reaver always wins.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2010)

So I finally finished the story.... and I'm not exactly happy with it.

I didn't think the days would actually go by so damn fast. From 365 to 323 (or something) to 296(?) and then to 121 and then to 1..... Like wtf. If I'd known that I would have saved up 6.5m easily but I only saved like 3m >__>.

Oh well. Time to finish all the side shit and then start again as evil >=D


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where Sunset house is? I'm trying to get to the demon door.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 30, 2010)

Same here, i think you access it through Mourningwood but not really sure, also is that town by the ocean in the south of Albion meant to be Driftwood island?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Oct 30, 2010)

any chance vital late game info could be put in spoiler tags from here on out?

also

I still dont know how to get millions. I own a couple shops and am renting out a small home in the dweller camp, those have made me some decent cash. Should i think bigger? Do big homes/businesses give you pretty good money??


----------



## Riamu (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys just a couple of questions before I get this game.

1. What are the clothes like? I didn't like the victorian look in the last.
2. Is there any sort of aging system like in the first?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> When you became King/Queen of Albion, did anyone else feel more than tempted to always pick Reaver's side of the argument? I mean, honestly, it's Stephen Fry giving you offers to make vast amounts of gold vs. Page "You must save everything", and in that contest, Reaver always wins.



Oh dude, totally. I fucking love Fry. LOVE. I was also very tempted to build the Bordello for my Swinging Sword. >_>


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> Can anyone tell me where Sunset house is? I'm trying to get to the demon door.



Run from the fort in mourningwood towards the village. After the fort you will pass the graveyard with many headstones on the left. it's past the sam and max quests. After that keep going but look to your left. If it's daytime a giant gate will be open but if its night it wont be. It took me a while 2 find it lol.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2010)

Got to it. Then I bought Bowerstone Market and a good portion of Brightwall. Now to sit and watch my money grow.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2010)

Or, you know, just glitch your way to fortune.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought they patched that


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

Okay, well I have put a lot more time in and have explored various functions of the game so I am ready to give a more accurate opinion of it now.

I'm enjoying it.  It's a fun game.

+  I really enjoy buying up property to build my wealth.
+  The job system has improved drastically.  Lute, Blacksmith, and Pie Making are incredibly easy ways to make money.
+  A weapon that evolves based on my victories.  Another good idea.
+  The ability to be good/evil still remains.
+  The Sanctuary.

-  Lousy secondary characters.  I wish this game were more like Dragon Age in this respect.
-  Repetitive Quests.  Dragon Age is also superior in this area.
-  Disappointing dialogue.  (Another victory for Dragon Age.)
-  Generic women/townspeople.  I'm very disappointed by this one.  I heard that this game had really improved in this category prior to it coming out.
-  The only map is at the sanctuary.
-  The Expression System was better in the previous game.

NA  I haven't really explored the social aspects of the game because the women are so impressive.  No Lady Grey's to be found.

7.5/10 for the game.

I would say that I enjoyed the second game more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 31, 2010)

Got hands on the game at friends house.
A must have.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished the game yesterday. Ending sucked. Final battle was short and the final boss battle lasted maybe 30 seconds(I'm being generous) and was no different than any other fight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah.  No battle has been even close to being as difficult as Flemeth or the High Dragon yet.

ROFL!  I abandoned Walter!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 31, 2010)

I didn't. I'm a courageous hero.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

Really?  Didn't his whining annoy you?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Okay, well I have put a lot more time in and have explored various functions of the game so I am ready to give a more accurate opinion of it now.
> 
> I'm enjoying it.  It's a fun game.
> 
> ...



You can't really compare Fable 3 to Dragon Age. Dragon Age to me is more of a game like Oblivion (which I found boring tbh. Not saying Dragon Age is boring tho). They are both very specific and highly detailed in almost every aspect compared to the Fable series in general.

Fable, I find, is more of a relaxed RPG that you can play and it's more intuitive IMHO.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah comparing Fable and DA isn't really fair, they're very different styles.

Anyway, i'm quite impressed with this game so far but one thing that dissapoints me is the lack of background history. At least in 2 there were easter eggs here and there that gave background stories and history of the heroes guild. I'm one that's always ready to get more info on the mythos of Fable but this game seems a little lacking in that department, too much emphasis on the King/Queen deal not enough on the Hero aspect.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2010)

Time to perform as an evil lesbian Princess.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 31, 2010)

I sort of agree/disagree on the whole "comparing DA to Fable" aspect. Fable, to me at least, is a much more casual game than DA is. However, in terms of a plot and story, I felt that Dragon Age's plot made more sense, was more engaging and filled it with interesting cast members. Fable's cast is interesting, but feels sort of flat. 

Just finished my second run and got my "Tough Love" Achievement. In the end, all those tax hikes, those "screw the environment" and the "let's turn the orphanage into a whorehouse" really helped me in the end. The people love me regardless.

It's almost as if Peter Molyneux is trying to make a statement on the economy.
Hmm...


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 1, 2010)

Morningwood. Really. Really?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2010)

Mourningwood.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Mourningwood.



I laugh everytime I see that. lol


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Morningwood. Really. Really?



I thought it was an awesome name.  If there is one thing I can say for the game, it's funny as hell.

Especially that D&D quest with the orb.  I laughed my ass off.

To bad everything else is broken.


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2010)

I swear Peter Molyneux is really Satan making all these empty promises....he should run for President of the good ol' U S of A.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 1, 2010)

The expression system this time around, is the worst ever. Only choices you ever get is dance or chicken/belch... 
Can't even choose anymore. I'm no homophobe but fuck man, I don't want to make friends with straight guys buy dancing and patty-caking with them, where the fuck did the handshake go???

The game is all fluff and no substance, yet it's still pretty fun... just not all that challenging. The original Fable(with the extra content) is still the best one in my opinion. Peter is the only producer who consistently keeps trying to ruin his own franchise.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2010)

Sotei said:


> The expression system this time around, is the worst ever. Only choices you ever get is dance or chicken/belch...
> Can't even choose anymore. I'm no homophobe but fuck man, I don't want to make friends with straight guys buy dancing and patty-caking with them, where the fuck did the handshake go???
> 
> *The game is all fluff and no substance,* yet it's still pretty fun... just not all that challenging. The original Fable(with the extra content) is still the best one in my opinion. Peter is the only producer who consistently keeps trying to ruin his own franchise.



You know what else is all fluff and no substance? 

Kim Kardashian's ass.


----------



## Krich2nd (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree, the expression system was better before, but it's kind of extreme to say he's trying to ruin his franchise.

@Shion lol!


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2010)

There is only one thing i want to say at this point

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSS [echo]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 2, 2010)

Well that made a lot of sense....


----------



## Eternal Pein (Nov 2, 2010)

Is the game even worth getting when i get paid this week


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2010)

Really liking it so far, much better then 2.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I massively Epic failed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone in albion is a balverine or merc or dead



But atleast I am a Good pirate with Angel wings


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally did it, was a good ruler and saved everyone in Albion. Blacksmithing for hours on end for the win.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Okay, well I have put a lot more time in and have explored various functions of the game so I am ready to give a more accurate opinion of it now.
> 
> I'm enjoying it.  It's a fun game.
> 
> ...


well i haven't played this game yet but i always enjoy buying properties in game specialty in RPGs.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2010)

Krich2nd said:


> I agree, the expression system was better before, but it's kind of extreme to say he's trying to ruin his franchise.
> 
> @Shion lol!


You, sir, are correct.



Axl Low said:


> There is only one thing i want to say at this point
> 
> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSS [echo]



That made me laugh for like 5 minutes straight...


Zetsanity said:


> Is the game even worth getting when i get paid this week



Yes, dumbshit.. yes... 


crazymtf said:


> Really liking it so far, much better then 2.



Thank you.. THANK you. 

I expected some sort of: "This game is shit"  kind of shit from you.. but THANK YOU. 

Post a review man, I wanna see what you think.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 4, 2010)

finally beat the game today. loved it!!! The first game will always be my fav but i really enjoyed this one, it was a lot of fun. Anyways, I've already started my 2nd play through and this time i'm going to be pure evil :ho


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 4, 2010)

WTF Hey guys help me here it true we get no Lady Grey this time because a Fable without my Lady is like a Bioware game without sex or a Fallout without Fat Man... If there is a quest for her tell me please.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2010)

Yoburi said:


> WTF Hey guys help me here it true we get no Lady Grey this time because a Fable without my Lady is like a Bioware game without sex or a Fallout without Fat Man... If there is a quest for her tell me please.



Well, depending on your choices, you can decide the fate of your childhood "friend" at the beginning of the game. 

She's the best we have, up to now, I would say.

If anything, some add ons will be coming to Fable 3, so hope one of them has your "Lady Grey."


----------



## Draffut (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you bring people to work?  I have to do it 8 times for one of my weapons nad I cannot figure out how.

I assume it's a quest like the one in Brightwall to bring in the escaped convicts, but I havn't figured out where yet.


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2010)

shit, so i have to buy a whole shit load of property in order for the game to end on better terms ?

damn


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2010)

colours said:


> shit, so i have to buy a whole shit load of property in order for the game to end on better terms ?
> 
> damn



Unfortunately yes. 

I started a new game yesterday and since I was good my first time around, I am going to be completely evil this time. 

I'm gonna be an evil princess  . Now I know about the property thing and the giant ass jump from 121 days to 1.


----------



## colours (Nov 4, 2010)

time to play the lute for x4538902489034 hours and then buy property


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2010)

You want money  ?

I got money  .


----------



## Sotei (Nov 4, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> finally beat the game today. loved it!!! The first game will always be my fav but i really enjoyed this one, it was a lot of fun. Anyways, I've already started my 2nd play through and this time i'm going to be pure evil :ho




The first one is the best one, I own it twice, the original release and then the release with extra content.


*@Krich2nd*


> I agree, the expression system was better before, but it's kind of extreme to say he's trying to ruin his franchise.



When I said Peter is the only producer who is constantly trying to ruin his game, I meant it in the way that he keeps messing up on the sequels. We should essentially be playing the first Fable with all the added stuff that Fable II and III brought. Instead Peter keeps removing things.

In the original Fable, your body changed... "naturally". If you got fat, you'd eventually lose the weight from actually running from place to place and fighting and obviously eating proper food. You'd gain muscle from using your heavy weapons and putting talent points into your physical but you still noticed the changes. You got battle scars all over.

All Peter needed to do was fix the faults of the first and add the new features of the second and third. Instead he's removed things, every, single, time.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 4, 2010)

^ hell yeah! Fable: Lost Chapters ftw!  I still have that one too.

btw, i noticed you do get scars in this game too. By the end of the game i had a big one on my chest and one on my forehead >_< The forehead one was hideous lol


----------



## Bleach (Nov 4, 2010)

Wait... You actually died in the game?


----------



## Sotei (Nov 4, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Wait... You actually died in the game?




Meh, I got knocked down earlier today as well. I was running through that swampy place right before Mourningwood, talking to a female on the phone and wasn't totally paying attention to my health while I was surrounded by a shit ton of undead. Shit happens but the convo was hilarious...

Me: Ah... shit!
Her: What's wrong?
Me:I just got my ass kicked.
Her: What? By who? (confused)
Me: By a bunch of zombies.
Her: Huh? 
Me: I'm playing a video game and I wasn't paying attention.
Her: lol, you suck!
Me: I suck? Heh, why don't you come over, I'll show you how much I suck.
Her: HAH! You're such a perv.
Me: You know you like it. 

The conversation took a more sexual tone after that. I'll keep that between her and I. lol

Hooray! Girls and games.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 5, 2010)

i guess. there are occasional times when you get surrounded by multiple enemies and i tend to not carry any health potions or food. guess it's my own fault lol. Happened a couple times. Say what you will, i dont really care lol  

*balvarines can be bitches when you got like 6 of them on you.


----------



## colours (Nov 5, 2010)

well that was stupid, i was at aurora by the time i figured out i need billions of dollars to save everyone
wouldn't allow me to fast travel so by the time we left the battle already begun and i've never seen a year fly by so fast 
i was about to leave my xbox on all night to let what property i had build and gain money but damn

i need to replay 

oh and i have xbox live for now, tag: panderzbear


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2010)

colours said:


> well that was stupid, i was at aurora by the time i figured out i need billions of dollars to save everyone
> wouldn't allow me to fast travel so by the time we left the battle already begun and i've never seen a year fly by so fast
> i was about to leave my xbox on all night to let what property i had build and gain money but damn
> 
> ...




First thing you want to do is buy up the cheapest properties. I'm taking my time with the game doing all the side quests and making everyone my friend and loving me. So far I own everything I could possibly buy and I hardly do any of the jobs. I kept rent at normal prices through out and once I had my first million I dropped the rent down to low for the people that seemed like they should have lower rents... the poor.

I now have over 11million and I'm not even the king yet, I think I have 1 more gate or 2 to go in the road to rule. I'm still doing side quests and friending everyone I can friend, I'm also mastering all my weapons and looking for all the keys, silver/gold, doing demon doors, finding all the gnomes and finding all the books and just random exploration.

Following the main story will only lead to ending the game too quickly. I have my issues with the game but all in all it's fun.


----------



## colours (Nov 5, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Following the main story will only lead to ending the game too quickly. I have my issues with the game but all in all it's fun.



yeah, that's exactly what i did
i just played straight through the main story and then i looked at my quest list and realized i didn't even do one

i do enjoy playing the lute though


----------



## Bleach (Nov 5, 2010)

The first play through I just wanted to finish the game and see what happens. Now that I know what I need to do, I'm playing it again but smarter and definitely more evil


----------



## colours (Nov 5, 2010)

i can't be evil


----------



## Sotei (Nov 5, 2010)

colours said:


> i can't be evil



Hehe, I'm definitely a good guy but every now and then I make the evil choice. There's a quest where a guy wants a divorce from a chick but he doesn't want to give up any of his gold, so he asks you to make her fall in love, so she leaves him and doesn't touch his "fortune". Well let's just say, I killed the guy and married the chick.

I also killed the hippie. lol When I do decide to play over as an evil asshole, I'll just walk out. I made similar choices in the previous Fable games, was all goodie goodie and all of a sudden I would make an evil choice.

Good game.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 6, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Hehe, I'm definitely a good guy but every now and then I make the evil choice. There's a quest where a guy wants a divorce from a chick but he doesn't want to give up any of his gold, so he asks you to make her fall in love, so she leaves him and doesn't touch his "fortune". Well let's just say, I killed the guy and married the chick.
> 
> I also killed the hippie. lol When I do decide to play over as an evil asshole, I'll just walk out. I made similar choices in the previous Fable games, was all goodie goodie and all of a sudden I would make an evil choice.
> 
> Good game.



Man that divorce quest is fucking glitched for me. Annoying as hell. I walk up to the lady but get no expressions options. >_>.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 6, 2010)

Me too. and she's like hovering above the ground. It's creepy looking, especially when a family moves in after i bought/rented it out and still that lady is just hovering there lol


----------



## Pervy Fox (Nov 6, 2010)

Before I get the game, Can anybody tell me how big the world is?

Is it bigger than the other two?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2010)

Honestly, I'd just wait till it's 30 bucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Before I get the game, Can anybody tell me how big the world is?
> 
> Is it bigger than the other two?



It's better than Fable 2. 

Almost as good as Fable 1.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 6, 2010)

what did the new patch do? Was it just for the money/item duping glitch?


----------



## Kri (Nov 6, 2010)

Hopefully something. I have one Hero who can't draw his weapons and enemies ignore him, and another whose butler no longer wishes to speak with her.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 6, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Me too. and she's like hovering above the ground. It's creepy looking, especially when a family moves in after i bought/rented it out and still that lady is just hovering there lol



I can't even buy that house yet. There's a good amount of houses I still can't purchase.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah Jasper has gone mute on me as well....and I hear tell the dupe still works post-patch. I haven't confirmed it yet myself but I will in a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2010)

How the fuck do you guys keep getting these problems? 

My first playthrough ran as smooth as I could possibly ask for..


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it's probably because I rushed through a lot of it. When Jasper kept talking, I just wanted to continue the damn game so I'd go and continue doing my own shit. I guess he got annoyed and stopped talking 

And with the Divorce quest, I walked up to her while the dude was telling me what to do. Lol I guess I gotta be patient the 2nd time around.


----------



## colours (Nov 7, 2010)

sounds like a bunch of glitches in here

i'm stuck in the middle of "the game" quest my 2nd time around and nothing is happening
no hobbes are attacking or nothing 

so sad


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 7, 2010)

I tried the money glitch, it still works. I dont know what they fixed (hopefully some of the bugs) but for now we still get da money!


----------



## Kri (Nov 7, 2010)

Just buy up all the property and turn it all up to highest rent/prices. You won't really need to exploit the money when 200k drops on you every 5 minutes. Then when you donate 8 million gold to the treasury and turn everyone's rent and whatnot down, nobody cares that you were an ass to all of Albion for a few days.

But my tattoos started looking green and hideous and my face glowed oddly, so, there's a downside to everything I suppose. But it's nice being rich.


----------



## Metaphor (Nov 7, 2010)

i hear elise gives you stds and black children. what a smut.


----------



## Kri (Nov 7, 2010)

There should be an Achievement for getting STDs over Xbox LIVE to blemish your profile forever.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL I know I snicker when I see my friends with 6 and 7 different stds.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG! 

I adopted a kid
set her to live with us
then after the achievement popped but before the game saved
I turned off my xbox 

then i adopted another
went home
held hands
and gave her to the factory to work
went back home and she was gone

I <3 this game :33
If I can't shoot/stab/kill kids in this game
I will sell them for gold and make them work for gold


----------



## Bleach (Nov 9, 2010)

Wait what!!? I adopted a kid and I wanna make em work in a factory :33

No JK cause I'm good but I wanna do it on my evil character XD


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my good character >


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 11, 2010)

anybody else think it's kinda cheap that the last dye pack (featuring black!) is a dlc and that it isn't free?  I bought it anyways XD but that's bs.  Btw, if anyone is thinking of buying the highlander outfit, dont. It's not very good/cool. Let's just say the guys will be wearing a quilt and seeing as i'm not irish/scottish whichever i really dont care to have my character wear a quilt lol. (i already have it thanks to some preorder gift or something)


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2010)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> anybody else think it's kinda cheap that the last dye pack (featuring black!) is a dlc and that it isn't free?  I bought it anyways XD but that's bs.  Btw, if anyone is thinking of buying the highlander outfit, dont. It's not very good/cool. Let's just say the guys will be wearing a quilt and seeing as i'm not irish/scottish whichever i really dont care to have my character wear a quilt lol. (i already have it thanks to some preorder gift or something)




lol, I love the Highlander outfit, I wear it all the time and the people love it too. Plus it makes you look like you were in "Braveheart". I did change the color of it though and I only wear it with the long hair.


----------



## Heihachi (Nov 12, 2010)

I totally love how the 365 days shoots down so stupidly fast that you don't get to prepare extra money on the side.

I figured that, when it got close to crunch time, I'd bake pies for the entire goddamn army to help earn some gold.

Nope.

Drops from like, 90 days to 1 day, and doesn't even let me do anything that day. Bullshit.

So now I have a rather unsatisfactory good file.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah that sucks, thankfully i had some warning about that and just didn't do the main quest until i had enough money.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah i was 150K~ in debt on day one 
Nobody survived
My albion is sooo empty D:


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmm, is Fable 3 worth getting? I've played all the games before it. I like The Lost Chapters the most and Fable II was more meh than anything to me.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 13, 2010)

I personally think it's better than fable 2, and alot of fun. but i'm sure people will tell you the final battle was too short and sucked, of course no final battle could ever live up to jack of blades in fable 1 lol. I thought it was much better than the finale of fable 2. There are some bugs (some worse than others) personally i guess i'm one of the lucky ones that have had relatively little issues with bugs, only one side quest was bugged for me and it worked fine on the second play through. Overall i love the game and have been playing it non stop since i got it, that is until last tuesday when black ops came out, but i need to make some time for it because i'm missing it lol


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 13, 2010)

if you can wait a few more weeks target will have it for $35 USD on black Friday...... personally I bought it day one lol but I love it. Anyone on the fence though should wait for the Black Friday deal and grab it then for sure.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 19, 2010)

All my peoples are dead!

Once I became the King I decided to be a good guy and because of that I didn't get enough money to even save a single person. Now everywhere is empty and no people except for stupid soldiers.

Is there a way to bring them all back without having to restart the game?


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm going through the game a second time, my morality was all the way down (Because I just murdered Bright Wall for the 15,000 bounty achieve) until I became Queen (Yea, my 2nd play through is a fat chick, lol. Except I got lazy and she lost all her weight) then I just donated all the money I got from real estate at highest prices, now I have 9,000,000 gold in my treasury, and like 3mil on me. I re-built the Dark Sanctum and married some Bisexual woman from there, then adopted some children before I made it a whorehouse.

I'm keeping all my promises, lowering all the taxes, etc, the one "evil" thing I did was make the Orphanage a whorehouse, and then I went there and had slept with 6 whores without condoms, yea, 7 person orgy on one bed.

I wonder how many STDs she has now.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2010)

This game is one bullshit of a piece of crap.

After restarting the game and nearly completing it again I've found myself in the 'Crime and Punishment' glitch.

I feel sorry for people who bought this rubbish.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 20, 2010)

^Well not everyone had glitches.

Still love the game.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 10, 2010)

Sunset House in Fable III pretty much has the creepiest room in videogames for the last couple years. With the huge evily glaring stuffed toys, the fire, and the bed you have to sleep in.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Dec 11, 2010)

yeah and its glitched for me and i cant do the mirrored part. LOL


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

I wish this game was longer...it was fun.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

I so badly want all of the Achievements for this game and for Fable II, but I find it so tedious and time consuming and I just don't have the time or patience.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 11, 2010)

I know how you feel, I friggin worked my butt off for most of the lengthy ones, and it really is time consuming, and to me it doesn't really seem worth it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

I can see a few of his points. His complaint about the load screens is just impatient childish whining. As is his complaint about the DLC. If you don't like DLC, don't buy it. I love DLC, and if I like a game, will buy pretty much everything they release for it. Also, I found the sactuaru quite intuitive.

So over all, I have to call bullshit on most of this video. Fable 3 was far from perfect, but it was still a fun game.


----------

